# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Shipping an oversized photo

## SteveB

I need to ship an unframed photo that is 53 x 53" and the client wants it shipped flat and doesn't want the weight of a wooden crate.  Ideas?
Thanks in advance,
Steve

----------


## JasonO

If there is no chance to roll the photo, you will probably have to make a thin travel frame (wood slats and gator board or something like that) then make a diagonal support like this (http://www.paccin.org/content.php?24-Diagonal-Solutions) so it will fit on a truck.

----------

